# Wifi Printing



## keithmac25 (May 3, 2007)

Hope someone can help me out. I have Livebox from orange with two laptops connecting wireless, have just bought Canon wifi printer does anyone know how to connect the printer thru the livebox and or explain how i set up a network. Do i need a seperate wireless lan router?


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

No. Connect the printer to either laptop and do the following:

Open My computer, go to tools and then click on folder options.

Go to the view tab and uncheck "Use simple file sharing (recommended)"

Click OK.

The printer should have installed drivers automatically and should be ready to use (if not, tell me in next post)

Go to Start > Printers and Faxes, and right-click on the canon printer.

Click on the sharing tab and then click check "share this printer"

Click OK.

On any other computer in the area, go to Start > Printers and Faxes, and click add a printer on the left hand side.

Click Next

Check " A network printer or a printer attached to another computer"

Click Next.

Check "Browse for a printer"

Click Next.

Wait till you see the other computer listed.

Click on it...a printer should appear underneath it.

Select the printer and click next.

Click Finish.

You can now print off that computer to the printer connected to your laptop.

You don't have to connect the printer to your laptop, you can connect it to any computer.

I'm not sure what the livebox is, but if it's a router, and your printer is really a wireless printer, then you can activate wireless from within the printer, and you can have it connect to the router. Then you can simply add the printer on any computer within the area of the livebox and print away!

I hope this helped


----------



## keithmac25 (May 3, 2007)

Should have mentioned my laptop is Apple running OSX 10.4


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Probably.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

lol my bad, i should have checked the specs - HA - i just this second told sumone off in another topic 4 not checking the user's specs... Anyways mac problems belong in the mac forum i believe...although in these case it is also a networking problem...

I'm not sure where this thread belongs but i can tell u for a fact that u'll find help easier over there - ppl in this forum are expecting PCs.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

My guess is that on a mac it's much easier than on a PC. U just have to...ummm 4get it...i honestly am clueless


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

While your instructions were Windows-specific, they are not completely off-the-mark.

You have to do the same thing on a Mac to share a printer that you do on a Windows machine (I know, I know, the lines are blurred--just assume I'm talking about on the Mac OS when I say "on a Mac," and I'm talking about on Windows when I say "on a Windows machine," okay?).

To what machine is this printer connected directly? On that machine are you able to open up the preferences for the printer. If it's a Windows machine follow the above instructions. On a Mac open up System Preference, choose the Print & Fax pane, select the printer you wish to use, click on the "Sharing" button in the window (near the top middle of the window) and select the box that says "Share these printers with other computers:" You'll then likely see the printer in the little window on the box, and you'll have to select the box next to it, as well. Then quit the System Preferences.

On the other computers when you go to that same Print & Fax pane of System Preferences you _should_ see the printer you just configured for sharing appear in the list. Select it.

Job done. Happy printing. I hope.

That's how it works on my Mac network at home, my Mac-Windows network at home, and my 80% Windows network at work. And they're all working, and happily printing whenever I enter each environ, without any further configuration. The Mac is smart enough to know what printers are available, and to which to print documents.


----------

